# Alpine PXA-701 processor control options with compatible HU's



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

I tell ya I have lately become somewhat confused as to what source units will and will not control this processor. I have looked on Alpine's website and read literature that seems rather contradictory. 

EXAMPLE ( "Combine it with an Alpine Ai-NET DVD head unit such as the DVA-9861, for an experience beyond belief, you have to hear it to believe it. The PXA-H701 multimedia manager™ is controllable from IVA-D310, DVA-9965, and DVA-9860")

So does the DVA-9861 control this thing or do you have to have the seperate 701 rotary knob controller? I can't even view the DVA9861 on their website. Is it possible to control the processor with any units that are not glide touch? I think glide touch is absolutely horrible. Essentially what I'm asking is are there any HU's that are not flip out screens nor ridden with glide touch that will control this processor completely? I would like to avoid having to purchase a touch screen to control this unit simply because I don't want to pay the extra money for DVD playback; it's of no 
use to me in my car. Additionally I don't like the idea of having two DIN units stacked on top of each other for control either. Lastly as I stated earlier glide touch is just out of the question.


Also is anyone running this unit with a three way set-up for their front stage(not with a center channel)? Is it possible to disengage dolby pro logic for pure dedicated right and left playback? And finally how do you like the unit overall?

Any feedback will be awesome.


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

You're not the only one my man. It's almost like classified info...lol

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18618


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Well I cant answer your questions about the HU's you are interested in. I use the w200 (double din). As for the 3way active ....Works great! and you con down mix pro logic.( 2.1 , stereo...) 

Tweets F1 output
Mids F2 output
MidBass Rear output
Sub Sub output

It has full hp lp control
8 way TA
6 way 30 band eq
I think the sub is only 10 band

I dont use the surround crap I only use the hu for proc controll and it works well. 

Hope this helps


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

The DVA-9861 will control it. For me the absolute best interface with the PXA-H701 is the DVA-9965, but it is glide touch. I actually liked glide touch when I had this unit. If they made a more up to date version of it, full speed ipod interface built in HD Radio with multi casting, I would even be willing to lose glide touch for the interface on the newer single din Alpines.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Absolute best interface is one of the screens... but it can be controlled by any of the newer optical output capable headunits.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Can I use the 701 with an older CDA-9813? Desperately need an EQ but I want to have the ease of controls with the head unit.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

dvsadvocate said:


> Can I use the 701 with an older CDA-9813? Desperately need an EQ but I want to have the ease of controls with the head unit.


You can use it, but you will need the RUX-C701 to control it.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I think a good rule of thumb is that NONE of the regular single DIN CD headunits will give you full control, and you will need the RUX. The only single DIN HUs that will are the DVD players, i.e. 9861, 9965, etc. Something with an optical out. So if you have a regular Alpine deck like the 9813, 9815, 9835, 9855, 9887, etc, you will need the RUX for full control. Some of the decks give you limited control, like volume adjustment, etc, but you won't have full access to all the tuning features.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! What features of the 701 can my 9813 control?


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

none


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

x2 on being able to control the H701.

This is off the DVA-9861 manual.

"When an external audio processor is connected to this unit, you can
operate it from this unit. Some audio processors may not be operated.
When PXA-H900 is connected, some of the operations may not be
performed from this unit. In this case, operate them in the connected
product. Explanations below is the case when PXA-H700 or PXA-H701
is connected for example.
Refer also to the operating instructions of the connected audio
processor.
• The adjustments or settings performed on the connected audio
processor cannot be operated properly from this unit.
• The setting "Setting the Speakers", "Setting Bass Sound Control",
and "Graphic Equalizer Adjustments" are not available if the MRAD550
is connected. Additionally, if the MRA-F350 is connected, the
following setting "Setting the MX mode" is not available. Also, the
setting content differs between the PXA-H700 and PXA-H701.
• This unit cannot be connected to the PXA-H510.
• If no operation is performed for approximately 15 seconds when
setting the external audio processor, the audio processor control
mode is canceled, and the normal mode returns."


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

Older literature/manuals/etc will only list the models out at that time; which is part of the confusion.

As noted earlier, though, any of the DVA DIN DVD players released since the H700 will run it (which is pretty much all of them other than the DVA-7996).

With an AiNET CD player, you will be able to do volume, sub level, source selection etc. with the CD player, and also typically call up presets. All tuning will have to be done through an RUX, though.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

So the 9813's crossover and parametric EQ is useless huh?


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

no the 9813 has a pretty descent built in crossover and eq setup


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Best I can tell with the 701 in simplest terms.....

Best (Digital w/ Full Control):
Optical with full control from a 2-din Alpine "screen" head unit. No controller required.

Almost best (Digital without Full Control):
Optical from a single din Alpine, but probably full control will only be by use of the separate controller.. Sonically the same as above.

Least desireable but do-able:
Analog, via rca, ainet or whichever from Alpine or other.. Controller required for any with non-Alpine, or Any/Full control from Alpine.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@elminster
Sorry, I meant to say that its useless with the 701. Been looking for a low cost solution (think $100 or less) to use my CDA-9813 crossover and have the three analog RCAs input to an equalizer and output to my two Alpine MRV-T500 and one MRV-T300 V12 amps. Gotta make a new thread on this one though. Thanks for the inputs guys!


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, wasn't clear above:

A DVA will allow you to tune the processor; it will do what the video decks do just without as nice/big of a display. No RUX needed.

You only need the RUX to set up and tune the proc when you use a CDA radio; from then on preamp functions (volume, fade, etc) and preset recall are done through the CDA (just remember to put your switch in the EQ/DIV setting!).

An RUX is needed full time when you don't have a CDA present.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

St. Dark said:


> Sorry, wasn't clear above:
> 
> A DVA will allow you to tune the processor; it will do what the video decks do just without as nice/big of a display. No RUX needed.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring this thread from the dead. So the dva-9861 allows full control of the pxa-h701? Its hard to imagine tuning a 30 band eq on a one line radio. However, the 9861 has optical out and is roughly the same price as a rux these days. Thanks any info is appreciated.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

asianinvasion21 said:


> Sorry to bring this thread from the dead. So the dva-9861 allows full control of the pxa-h701? Its hard to imagine tuning a 30 band eq on a one line radio. However, the 9861 has optical out and is roughly the same price as a rux these days. Thanks any info is appreciated.


Yes if it's any of the DVA headunits with optical out it will give you full control of the processor.


----------

